# Problem booting from image made with `make release`, 12-STABLE



## voltaik (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello, I am trying to make  ISO/memstick images from 12-STABLE
Everything goes just fine, except one, tiny, little and insignificant thing:  produced images, neither ISO nor memstick can't boot. Loader can't load kernel

Here are my steps:

`svnlite checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/12 /usr/src`
`cd /usr/src && make -j8 buildworld buildkernel`
`cd /usr/src/release && make -DNODOC -DNOSRC -DNOPORTS -DNOPKG release && make install DESTDIR=/newrelease/12-stable`

I have burned produced memstick.img first (and then I have tried disc1.iso) to usb pen drive and tried to boot on separate machine... All I have is this:






I have tried to boot on real and on emulated hardware - it's always the same. I have mounted disc1.iso and checked kernel:
`mdconfig /newrelease/12-stable/FreeBSD-12.2-STABLE-amd64-disc1.iso`
`mount -t cd9660 /dev/md0 /mnt`
`file /mnt/boot/kernel/kernel`

```
/mnt/boot/kernel/kernel: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (FreeBSD), dynamically linked, interpreter /red/herring, BuildID[sha1]=1e065e0557e61cf407c687a39ef833eab75d6dda, not stripped
```

disc1.iso loader.conf


```
vfs.mountroot.timeout="10"
kernels_autodetect="NO"
```


Here is my /etc/make.conf

```
KERNCONF=GENERIC
```

and /etc/src.conf

```
WITHOUT_CTM=yes
WITHOUT_FINGER=yes
WITHOUT_FTP=yes
WITHOUT_HAST=yes
WITHOUT_HTML=yes
WITHOUT_IPFW=yes
WITHOUT_RCMDS=yes
WITHOUT_SENDMAIL=yes
WITHOUT_SVN=yes
WITHOUT_TALK=yes
WITHOUT_TFTP=yes
WITHOUT_ATM=yes
WITHOUT_AUTOFS=yes
WITH_BEARSSL=yes
WITHOUT_BLACKLIST=yes
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=yes
WITHOUT_BOOTPARAMD=yes
WITHOUT_BOOTPD=yes
WITH_BSD_GREP=yes
WITHOUT_BSNMP=yes
WITHOUT_CCD=yes
WITH_CLANG=yes
WITHOUT_CTM=yes
WITHOUT_CXGBETOOL=yes
WITHOUT_DMAGENT=yes
WITHOUT_DYNAMICROOT=yes
WITHOUT_EXAMPLES=yes
WITHOUT_FREEBSD_UPDATE=yes
WITHOUT_GCC=yes
WITHOUT_GNUCXX=yes
WITHOUT_GOOGLETEST=yes
WITHOUT_HYPERV=yes
WITHOUT_INET6=yes
WITHOUT_INET6_SUPPORT=yes
WITHOUT_IPFW=yes
WITHOUT_IPSEC_SUPPORT=yes
WITH_LOADER_GELI=yes
WITHOUT_MAIL=yes
WITHOUT_PPP=yes
WITHOUT_RBOOTD=yes
WITHOUT_SENDMAIL=yes
WITHOUT_ROUTED=yes
```

What could be wrong?


----------



## voltaik (May 9, 2021)

Surprised, that no one answered :\


----------



## tingo (May 9, 2021)

Does it work without your src.conf? If so, you need to remove the lines in it until you find the ones that breaks booting. Not rocket science, but a tedious job for sure.


----------

